# Canadian troops begin major combat operation -Sept 2007- Operation Khar Khowhai



## McG (8 Sep 2007)

> Canadian troops begin major combat operation
> 
> "This is likely the largest operation that we've seen this summer," CTV's Steve Chao told Newsnet from Afghanistan on Saturday.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## tomahawk6 (8 Sep 2007)

Looks like the Vandoos want some payback.


----------



## karl28 (8 Sep 2007)

Good luck and a safe return to our troops involved .


----------



## Flip (8 Sep 2007)

Godspeed and good luck


----------



## Jaydub (8 Sep 2007)

Give 'em hell!


----------



## TN2IC (8 Sep 2007)

May God have mercy on the enemies because R22R won't.


Give em Hell!


----------



## deedster (8 Sep 2007)

Good luck troops, we're behind you 100%


----------



## Armymedic (8 Sep 2007)

And I predict they will have no major engagements, as Timmy has learned not to take on a Cdn cbt team.


----------



## geo (8 Sep 2007)

St. Micheals Medical Team said:
			
		

> And I predict they will have no major engagements, as Timmy has learned not to take on a Cdn cbt team.



While the TB have demonstrated an aversion to taking on any NATO troops in a head on fight, once they go to ground, they are stuck between a rock and a hard place.

To my friends from TF 3/07... "Allons y!"


----------



## midget-boyd91 (9 Sep 2007)

> Since Quebec's Royal 22nd Regiment came to Afghanistan in late July, it has lost three soldiers. All three died in Zhari district, and all three died from roadside blasts.



I am getting pretty goddamn fed up with this. There has been media advisories released by DND to correct the MSM, but they ignore and roll along with making their own facts. I don't know if it's because they want to make people think the R22eR is taking more casualties because of how well known they are, or whether it is just a lack of effort to report the truth, either way they are showing no respect to the individual, and all deployed on thie ROTO.



> "Master Corporal Christian Duchesne belonged to the 5th Field Ambulance, part of the 4th Health Service Group"



http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=2436


----------



## PuckChaser (9 Sep 2007)

uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> I am getting pretty goddamn fed up with this. There has been media advisories released by DND to correct the MSM, but they ignore and roll along with making their own facts. I don't know if it's because they want to make people think the R22eR is taking more casualties because of how well known they are, or whether it is just a lack of effort to report the truth, either way they are showing no respect to the individual, and all deployed on thie ROTO.
> 
> http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=2436



They don't really care.... everyone on this roto is referred to as belong to the Vandoos, even though I work for a unit out of Kingston, Ontario.\

PS. Sandfleas suck, but the weather's getting cooler here! Many of you will be happy to note that there is now a memorial erected on the spot where MWO Mercier and MCpl Duchesne fell, quite a somber moment when you enter the FOB.


----------



## Hunteroffortune (9 Sep 2007)

SuperSlug said:
			
		

> They don't really care.... everyone on this roto is referred to as belong to the Vandoos, even though I work for a unit out of Kingston, Ontario.\
> 
> PS. Sandfleas suck, but the weather's getting cooler here! Many of you will be happy to note that there is now a memorial erected on the spot where MWO Mercier and MCpl Duchesne fell, quite a somber moment when you enter the FOB.



Sandfleas, yuck, are they like earwigs, I hate those little suckers. Thank goodness Alberta is rat and earwig free!

A memorial sounds excellent, keep safe, and go get the bad guys.


----------



## RatCatcher (9 Sep 2007)

Slug; 
you wouldn't happen to have a photo of the memorial... some of us haven't gotten out to the FOBs....yet but would like to see what it looks like.  

Of topic...they are sandflys...and use your DEET!!! (I am sick of them too...nobody using their DEET and complain to the PMeds....)


----------



## geo (9 Sep 2007)

While the troops in Kandahar & province are not all members of the R22R, they are part of the R22R Battle Group...
The MsM have small minds and have difficulty capturing the nuance of who and what we are....

eg:  APCs are TANKS.... etc


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (9 Sep 2007)

God bless them all and keep them safe. Hopefully this is the last time we have to take this ground. I hope the gars wounded this morning are doing ok and back to duty soon.   (I really need a blessing smiley....any buddy know of one?)


----------



## geo (9 Sep 2007)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> (I really need a blessing smiley....any buddy know of one?)


 :tsktsk:


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (9 Sep 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> :tsktsk:


Close...but not really there yet.


----------



## 1feral1 (9 Sep 2007)

No quarter drawn or given. 

Time for some serious payback, and KILL as many of the eneny as you can. 

Good luck!


Wes


----------



## geo (9 Sep 2007)

Hmmm.... 
Gen Georges Armstrong Custer... "A good indian is a dead indian" saying comes to mind at present.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (9 Sep 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> Hmmm....
> Gen Georges Armstrong Custer... "A good indian is a dead indian" saying comes to mind at present.



I think Wesley has seen the face of the enemy and they are a vicious bunch.


----------



## PuckChaser (10 Sep 2007)

RatCatcher said:
			
		

> Slug;
> you wouldn't happen to have a photo of the memorial... some of us haven't gotten out to the FOBs....yet but would like to see what it looks like.
> 
> Of topic...they are sandflys...and use your DEET!!! (I am sick of them too...nobody using their DEET and complain to the PMeds....)



I didn't happen to get a picture, but I'm certain I'll be back there before the tour is over, so I will get one and put it up in the gallery.


----------



## MikeM (11 Sep 2007)

+1 Wes, maximum, speed, aggression, and intensity.


----------

